# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Fallout 3 not working

## proxide

i'm trying to play fallout 3 on my laptop and when i press new game it tries to load me a new game but then the pc tells me fallout has stopped working. can some one help me?

----------


## Maria92

Assuming it isn't pirated...this might be a problem with your computer's hardware/system requirements. 





> Minimum System Requirements:
> 
>     Windows XP/Vista
>     1GB System RAM (XP)/ 2GB System RAM (Vista)
>     2.4 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 or equivalent processor
>     Direct X 9.0c compliant video card with 256MB RAM (NVIDIA 6800 or better/ATI X850 or better)
> 
>     Recommended System Requirements:
> 
> ...



You could also try updating your drivers. Buggy drivers tend to do bizarre things like that from time to time. If I had to take a guess, I'd guess you have an integrated graphics card, which is really bad for gaming. My 1-year-old laptop barely runs Halo, and it's because of my sucky graphics card. 

If updating your drivers doesn't work and if you have compatible system requirements, the only other thing I could find is to remove the file d3d9.dll and replace it with this one: d3d9.dll . This will "lie" to the game and trick it into thinking it has compatible hardware. 

Source: Fallout 3 - Windows 7 - New Game Crash - PC-Gaming - General

----------


## proxide

yeah.. i actually just found that .dll file out on the internet just a little bit ago and it gets me further, but then it doesn't want to respond after awhile... and yeah, my graphics card is shit. intel(R) HD graphics or some bull shit. and btw.. it's not pirated lol.

----------


## proxide

can i buy graphic cards for my laptop? and if so, would it be hard to install?

----------


## OldNutter

It... is possible, depending on your laptop certain models will not be upgradable. If it is upgradable, there a 95% chance that it will be _very_ difficult.

----------


## proxide

go figure..

----------


## OldNutter

Yup... My advice is just buy a Desktop. Almost everything is upgradable, and there more bang for your buck.

----------


## spockman

If you really want to play fallout on a laptop of your specs, get Fallout 2. It is better anyway and very easy to run. You can pick it up for 10 bucks on steam, I believe.

----------


## proxide

i'll look into that, thanx

----------

